# eagle in the cage where he cant spread his wings. i need help



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

ok guys i need your help....
im in Bosnia right now and most people around the world know and its a fact that this countrys economy is really bad. 
but i dont want to talk about economy but i want to talk about the newly opened Zoo in Banja Luka..
The thing is as much as this city is big and grat i think that city as a city cant aford the zoo.. Friend of mine that lives in banja luka told me that thay dont have a lot of animals but the whole cit is talking about the eagle that has been locked in the cage for couple of years, cage so small that he cant spread open his wings and streatch, i heard that he keeps banging his head agains the cage door and thats how he lives every day...and also let me not forget the story about the elephant ana the giraffe i guess thbe story goes like this, before the zoo opened they had ordered animals and before moving them into the zoo they were keept at the local farms where they were locked up all day, and the giraffe couldnt stand up ...\

well anyway when i heard all this i had scheduled a trip to that zoo on january5 and im comin back to usa jan. 9..
and i will record with a cam everything that goes on in that zoo..
now my guestion is ( there is no animals laws in this country) there are stray dogs everywhere, starving.....and what not) my question is what can i do with these videos in order to make a difference for these animals in the zoo? or even stray dogs..
everybody thinks im crazy cause im staying here only 2 weeks visiting my family and i took a stray off the streets.. i dont know whats gonna happend to the dog when i leave but i feel better cause she was fed and warm for 2 weeks out of her life....
anyway guys any ideas as far as my video that i;ll record , who do i show it to in usa that i know thats gonna help me make a difference and help animals in this country
i meam any ideas please guys.. ask around?? who?

ps does anybody know a site like pt thats is for eagles, now we all know some of the species of eagles are all ready endangared so there must be some rescue organization that is willing to go out of their way to help
thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.hsus.org/hsi/


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

That is just terrible Goga82. I am glad Charis found a link that may direct you for help. The US has strict laws prohibing confinement as the one you described.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Victor said:


> That is just terrible Goga82. I am glad Charis found a link that may direct you for help. The US has strict laws prohibing confinement as the one you described.



worst thing is we are not in usa, but i'll check out the link .. and see what i can do


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Charis said:


> http://www.hsus.org/hsi/


site is just perfect i never knew international humane society existed :0 thanksss


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i also wonder if wwf can do anything
http://www.wwf.org/
also PETA is international
http://www.peta.org/about/
i hope something can be done to help this bird and all the other animals, thank you for caring and trying to help them


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorica, I hope you can find a home for the dog you are helping for 2 weeks. I feel so bad for all the animals. I hope your enjoying your vacation but with all the animals in need, I'm sure your having a hard time enjoying it. Hopefully you can make a difference. min


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Contact all three organizations, send videos and pics. I am sure someone will be willing to help.

Reti


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mindy said:


> Gorica, I hope you can find a home for the dog you are helping for 2 weeks. I feel so bad for all the animals. I hope your enjoying your vacation but with all the animals in need, I'm sure your having a hard time enjoying it. Hopefully you can make a difference. min


im doing all i can, this little dog is loving my house she gained weight in 4 days, dewormed, she got a bath and she is constantly in th ehouse and loving it.... she is so cute, and she got little orange freclkles on her legs, when i get back i'll post some pictures up on my face book, but im sure my brother gonna keep her, cause one day it was cold and she was sleeping and he actually covered her with a blanket..

but yeah i will do everything in my power as far as this zoo goes, will keep u guys posted .....im going in the zoo january 5 , so we shall see....


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

You made my day when you said your brother is going to keep her. Tell him he put a smile on my face. You have a wonderful, big heart, gorica. Happy New Year, and I can't wait for you to get back but do what you can to help what you can over there. You changed the life of that dog. What did you name her. min


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mindy said:


> You made my day when you said your brother is going to keep her. Tell him he put a smile on my face. You have a wonderful, big heart, gorica. Happy New Year, and I can't wait for you to get back but do what you can to help what you can over there. You changed the life of that dog. What did you name her. min


yeah mindy chances are slim that he gonna keep her, but i'll do my part in convincing but no way will i ever let her wonder the streets again ... i'll find her a home before i leave
but happy new year and all the best to u and all your pets .......


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

You Tube is another way to get attention


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Gorice,
You know well that Bosnia is not part of EU and therefore is not obliged to any laws except local ones. Stray dogs and cats were collected and destroyed by government services (shinteri) that I don’t know if functions after war having in mind economy of the country at present.
New animal protection law should be voted anytime now and there is a pressure on govenment by public to do that. New law should protect all animals in the country, wild and stray.
Best way will be to raise local campaign to help getting bigger cage for eagle. I believe you have no chances to free him as ZOO animals have special status.
Please contact animal rights organization in your town:

Društvo za zaštitu životinja NOA
Adresa:
Knjaza Miloša 57 
78000 Banja Luka, BIH
Tel: + 387 (65) 933 617 
E-pošta: [email protected] 
Predsjednik udruženja:
Dragomir Mijić 
Sekretar udruženja:
Bogdana Mijić
http://www.drustvonoa.org/

I may be able to get you some contacts in government in Sarajevo, but chances for results are slim without the law in place.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Hi Gorice,
> You know well that Bosnia is not part of EU and therefore is not obliged to any laws except local ones. Stray dogs and cats were collected and destroyed by government services (shinteri) that I don’t know if functions after war having in mind economy of the country at present.
> New animal protection law should be voted anytime now and there is a pressure on govenment by public to do that. New law should protect all animals in the country, wild and stray.
> Best way will be to raise local campaign to help getting bigger cage for eagle. I believe you have no chances to free him as ZOO animals have special status.
> ...


u r so right this is a lawless country and im not staying here that long either, im busy busy busy.. but thanks for the info


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hey Goga82,

If you contact this organization, the World Society for the Protection of Animals, they may be able to help you. They do a lot of work all around the world.

http://www.wspa-international.org/


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well Bless Your Heart, Goga...thank you for trying to help those poor animals! I hope one of those organizations can help you with this issue...those animals desperately need help. I am hoping and praying someome over there listens and also hope, hope, hoping your brother keeps the pup you rescued. Sounds like a real cutie!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Well Bless Your Heart, Goga...thank you for trying to help those poor animals! I hope one of those organizations can help you with this issue...those animals desperately need help. I am hoping and praying someome over there listens and also hope, hope, hoping your brother keeps the pup you rescued. Sounds like a real cutie!


dog left, she just dissapeared, maybe she followed somebody out of my house, cause wheni got home she was gone, i hope someone took her liek i did, cause i havent seen her on the streets, and the city is small i know i would have seen her, few people asked about her, so maybe they "stole" her from me.
my coincious is clear, she was fed, cleaned, and dewormed and also last but not least she was loved the whole time she spent in my home


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That really saddens me gorica, I mean where could the dog gone to. I know you did your best, but I would be worried sick about her. I'm sure you native country is beautiful and everything but seeing dogs all over the place would make me so sad. I hope something changes with the animals. You did good in the short time that you have over there. min


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Stray dogs are common in third world countries, we have a bunch too. Mostly fed by the animal lovers of the city. Great you picked up the dog! But I'm sad it disappeared.
However, the zoo thing horrifies me. I hope you can do something!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If nothing works out for the eagle, give an amount to the daily feeder and ask him to open the cage (may be after the daily zoo closure). I know bribing is not at all a good thing, but this can be a different case.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi! 

I don't really have anything to add relating to laws and whatnot but I do wonder if it may be worth trying to organise a meeting with the manager/owner of this zoo?! It may not work out but my guess would be that they would like to give the animals more room and better enclosures but just cannot afford it and lack the knowledge to provide exactly what each animal requires?! After all, a better zoo will attract more customers and more revenue.

Talking to the owner, and explaining how the enclosures could be improved may get them thinking and wanting to improve the situation themselves. Maybe also there could be some sort of charity event held with all funds going to a new eagle aviary or something of that sort?

Otherwise, I have to admit, I can't see what you'd be able to do with your videos as there are no laws. I think the videos will be a good aid to raising money for this eagle though


----------

